# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Download multiple files from asp web page

## DION CARRILLO

Hi Friends, I have a big question, How I can download multiple files (xml and pdf files) from asp web

This is an example of the code

 <div class="resultados" id="DivContenedor" style="width: 900px;
                       margin-left: 40px; overflow-x: scroll; height: auto; float: left"><div id="ContenedorDinamico" style="margin-left: 0px;"><table class="encabezadoresultado"><tbody><tr><th><span style="width: 100px;">Acciones</span></th><th><span style="width: 270px;">Folio Fiscal</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">RFC Emisor</span></th><th><span style="width: 250px;">Nombre o Razón Social del Emisor</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">RFC Receptor</span></th><th><span style="width: 250px;">Nombre o Razón Social del Receptor</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Fecha de Emisión</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Fecha de Certificación</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">PAC que Certificó</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Total</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Efecto del Comprobante</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Estado del Comprobante</span></th><th><span style="width: 150px;">Fecha de Cancelación</span></th></tr></tbody></table><div id="DivPaginas" style="height: auto;"><div id="masivapg0" class="pgActual"><table><tbody><tr><td><div style="width:100px; display:block;text-align:center;vertical-align:middle;"><img id="BtnVerDetalle" name="BtnVerDetalle" src="./Portal Contribuyentes CFDI   Buscar CFDI_files/Sitemap - Flowchart.png" height="25" width="25" class="BtnVerDetalle" onclick="AccionCfdi('Detalle.aspx?Datos=d5VNOoiHsMJdo7KSMBEl1zLuVkYHHsXAY57AhmrYepmYaGQQ0Fe08cDDuj70QSkeT2O+9CDhgNSQOB2uwJFF+gWvSN1GmL0oHdAl1DM3/NmNNCQtYG8AC94AY23hkOby64tfKX1TyPJi2jL2TAXnAnfwjRP0U5f6fBiBF2g/py2nbWomaKmzcJ/U+IStJnGCZkQYBzIv1WsB1G8EHMnUd6aSuM64gdTG4K47NO8OjBauLuwHWr4X+OLHl0aSf3qHcLCeYa7sCiIaNRJwwjpzyLPkjqIOksCd9DGTb8ufWtOP+uuDTeps0/2oB16NpQqsdfXSqRbZmjczHjbQKXpVKFzEF9BhOUg7YZfkZrDwdSQLzkRKYCBtVQVhS7TqOXJlTPxeh5Q1Gn2dZa0PnukJR4Vb9/foJd4D3d37iC8XrHKhXdmceingfJ7s4dLXQPqtC+e5gjg74Hxw0uLmgGrvrtVzK7P6jf46XPGUhpEf6/Gw4L+CJGIwxQcAh6YFPNvY','Detalle');" title="Ver detalle" style="cursor:pointer"><img id="BtnDescarga" name="BtnDescarga" src="./Portal Contribuyentes CFDI   Buscar CFDI_files/World-download.png" height="25" width="25" class="BtnDescarga" *onclick="return AccionCfdi('RecuperaCfdi.aspx?Datos=QZ2uTXde3k6qC7o7XXdHpZ6/I8/dn3w8mr++UDytm6HCTzyC+R/cKhtX3e1fTjunkeOfPcoEYVAjcK75zJRA277HOQD5mbCFYWQL79fqF739bFaBgSLHidbYL4rprjC1OzHd3BNxw0psmS8aKf7RbfAeoidSgW8zK6ZpLW4cBAQlmIJ1MMlVjjmNWN3CwHZ/VaCjb7oytsBdKRYNu8Ffme89owy4u0tMBbF8SLkN2UXwvY8QBWS8p5vuI7Ok/q+ITbdF1muItv5L92YElRUoPr45IeJrXPsLvAod6xXCw7jnTrgf8E38SQ6hKjOh0fCAZvxNEwLmYDkyBCEcr0Waf/99WIY5DGeVyq7Xg/5g7zdTOiFmbDqrR0ko+lv8GbqYSE6cnRtYX/mDptey/MtYOeV7bBUCjhZ3OC902HEdKJ6TM06SpYMeRi+947AgdGXFNfBd41i+sf2062++vefQUB+7dX7RWGMZokNs7M9noqo=','Recuperacion');"* 

There a lot of xml and pdf files, so I do not how to make a bucle to begin to download, if u have a way to do this, let me know the topic to investigate and tell you how i will do it

Thanks a lot

----------


## arlu1201

Hello DION CARRILLO, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## DION CARRILLO

Any Idea? Please Thanks!!!

----------

